# Hello from England.



## LunaticLorraine (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello! I'm Lorraine, I'm seventeen years old, soon to be eighteen in June, and as soon as I am eighteen, since I'll be getting quite a bit of money, I am planning on buying a horse! Me, my mother and my brother are going to share it to make things easier.
I have been riding for just over two years now. I don't know if that would class me as a beginner or what-not, but I do know a fair bit about riding and horse management. I loan a horse every Sunday from the stables where I ride. I would have one on loan permanently but there are no available horses for loan which are suitable for me. 
The horse in my profile picture is Mindy. She is twelve years old, and is a rescued horse. She suffers from lamanitus and cussions disease. I am not sure if I have spelled them right lol. Other people say she's moody and difficult but I think it's just a matter of learning how to handle her. She doesn't get along well with other horses or many people for that matter, but I guess that's just because of her past. She is my baby, and even though I don't own her, I love her to bits. She has proved the vet wrong on two occasions where he has said the only option was to put her down. But her loving owner tried everything she possibly could before that, and now she is happy and working and loving it.
I would really like some friends who are also interested in horses, so message me 
Obviously I do English riding as I'm English. I don't really understand Western riding, but I'm curious to learn.
So yeah. That's me


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome! I can't wait to hear more of your adventures.

What type of riding do you do? I mean besides english...do you jump, event???

What type of horse are you looking to get? What are your favorites?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

YAY!! more Brits!! we will take over the forum eventualy mwah-haha!

Welcome!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I'm a June birthday girl too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## LunaticLorraine (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I would also like to know if there's a way to change my username? It's a very recent decision, as of yesterday, but I would like to be known as Sam from now on please. 
I mainly like dressage but I can jump. It just scared me a bit.
The horse we're looking to get just has to be around 15hh. Even though that's a little bit bigger than what I like, but only by a couple of inches. I would love to have a gypsy cob, or any cob for that matter! But not many cobs are good at jumping (That I know of) And my brother would like a horse that's good at jumping.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

From what I've heard, you don't get to change your user name. Since I moved, I'm no longer in CA, but I guess I just have to live w/it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh!!!! That's what your username is! I thought it was some sort of bird call or an exotic breed of cow :wink: :lol:

Kidddddiiing



Cacowgirl said:


> Since I moved, I'm no longer in CA, but I guess I just have to live w/it.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey there, I'm from england too  welcome


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Lorraine 
welcome to the forum 
hope to see you around


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

LunaticLorraine said:


> Hello! I'm Lorraine, I'm seventeen years old, soon to be eighteen in June, and as soon as I am eighteen, since I'll be getting quite a bit of money, I am planning on buying a horse! Me, my mother and my brother are going to share it to make things easier.
> I have been riding for just over two years now. I don't know if that would class me as a beginner or what-not, but I do know a fair bit about riding and horse management. I loan a horse every Sunday from the stables where I ride. I would have one on loan permanently but there are no available horses for loan which are suitable for me.
> The horse in my profile picture is Mindy. She is twelve years old, and is a rescued horse. She suffers from lamanitus and cussions disease. I am not sure if I have spelled them right lol. Other people say she's moody and difficult but I think it's just a matter of learning how to handle her. She doesn't get along well with other horses or many people for that matter, but I guess that's just because of her past. She is my baby, and even though I don't own her, I love her to bits. She has proved the vet wrong on two occasions where he has said the only option was to put her down. But her loving owner tried everything she possibly could before that, and now she is happy and working and loving it.
> I would really like some friends who are also interested in horses, so message me
> ...


 keep her to a low diet and the cushings disease can bee controled with drugs from your vet as its a part of the brain that makes more hormones with the laminitus dont let your horse have a lot of grass as the lamin is dammaged and if you thiink as the lamin being straws side by side take the middle ones out and you hane gaps just like the dammaged lammin and the blood flow increases to the afectid area and the swelling can not go any were as the hoof wall contains it its a rich diet that does it and its also diabeates related as the brain makes more insulin and the receptors in the mussles cant cope i think your vet mite have explained it to you all you can do is to keep a check on your horse and watch her his diet.


----------



## Poppygirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Sam (since that is what you prefer),
I loved reading your post. You sound so compassionate it is nice to see that you have bonded with this lease horse. I am new to the forum as well (my second post). I live in US, and am beginner (very beginner...only 6 months and all have been snowy winter). You are young and I am happy you are moving in the direction you are. I just turned 50 and decided I wanted horses - so here we are. 2 quarter horses and hopefully purchasing a Gypsy Vanner soon, as we have a friend that is ill and may need to sell her. Good luck and have a happy day!
Poppy


----------

